# Tesla Emulating Apple When Selling Its Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Part of the changing car sales landscape sees a shift to where shoppers head down to a retail location where little to no inventory will be on hand instead of the car lot.

More...


----------

